# Housing/Rent/Mortgage/Land Ownership Discussion Thread



## Osveren

With the current COVID-19 pandemic situation affecting everyone on a global level, a lot of people are concerned about living situations and making payments. As is such, it may be very helpful to the TL community to have a specific thread where people can discuss such issues and help each other out by giving support and advice.


NOTE: Thread will be moderated carefully, so be wary of what you post and how you conduct yourselves in this thread.


----------



## Denvol

That's a nice idea! Do you know any mortgage brokers that can help with the application and the whole mortgage procedure?


----------

